# REJOICE!!!



## Michael (May 19, 2006)

*Zechariah 9:9* "œ Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! 
Shout, O daughter of Jerusalem! 
Behold, your King is coming to you; 
He is just and having salvation, 
Lowly and riding on a donkey, 
A colt, the foal of a donkey. 
*10* I will cut off the chariot from Ephraim 
And the horse from Jerusalem; 
The battle bow shall be cut off. 
He shall speak peace to the nations; 
His dominion shall be "˜from sea to sea, 
And from the River to the ends of the earth.´
*11* "œ As for you also, 
Because of the blood of your covenant, 
I will set your prisoners free from the waterless pit. 
*12* Return to the stronghold, 
You prisoners of hope. 
Even today I declare 
That I will restore double to you. 
*13* For I have bent Judah, My bow,
Fitted the bow with Ephraim, 
And raised up your sons, O Zion, 
Against your sons, O Greece, 
And made you like the sword of a mighty man." 
*14* Then the LORD will be seen over them, 
And His arrow will go forth like lightning. 
The Lord GOD will blow the trumpet, 
And go with whirlwinds from the south. 
*15* The LORD of hosts will defend them; 
They shall devour and subdue with slingstones. 
They shall drink and roar as if with wine; 
They shall be filled with blood like basins, 
Like the corners of the altar. 
*16* The LORD their God will save them in that day, 
As the flock of His people. 
For they shall be like the jewels of a crown, 
Lifted like a banner over His land"” 
*17* For how great is its goodness 
And how great its beauty! 
Grain shall make the young men thrive, 
And new wine the young women.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_



With that suggestion, I offer a selection from Psalm 72.

Psalm 72:8-12

Tune: Praetorius - attached

8 His large and great dominion shall
from sea to sea extend:
It from the river shall reach forth
unto earth's utmost end.

9 They in the wilderness that dwell
bow down before him must;
And they that are his enemies
shall lick the very dust.

10 The kings of Tarshish, and the isles,
to him shall presents bring;
And unto him shall offer gifts
Sheba's and Seba's king.

11 Yea, all the mighty kings on earth
before him down shall fall;
And all the nations of the world
do service to him shall.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 19, 2006)

A doxology.

Psalm 72:17-19

Tune: Effingham - attached

17 His name for ever shall endure;
last like the sun it shall:
Men shall be bless'd in him, and bless'd
all nations shall him call.

18 Now blessed be the Lord our God,
the God of Israel,
For he alone doth wondrous works,
in glory that excel.

19 And blessed be his glorious name
to all eternity:
The whole earth let his glory fill.
Amen, so let it be.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 19, 2006)




----------

